# Check out this AED



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't believe how small it is.

Access AED


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 12, 2004)

That is small. Wonder what the battery capacity is. Our batteriess alone would probably take up a third of that unit.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

The brochure says it can deliver a minimum of 30 full energy shocks, or 2 hours of recording with 10 full energy shocks.

You can also get an optional card that will give you 2 hours of recorded ECG strips or 30 minutes of voice.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 12, 2004)

Believe it or not, that AED is been around for years.  I know its at least three years old.  I've never heard or seen it used in the field though.

How practical do you think it really is?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 12 2004, 04:36 PM
> * I can't believe how small it is.
> 
> Access AED *


 That's what she said!   :lol: 

Seriously, though...



> *How practical do you think it really is? *



It looks cute and all, but it sounds like it has enough attachments to turn it into a big mess...  Are there any pictures that show it with all of the attachments in use?


----------



## dlkelleytn (Nov 13, 2004)

Small, cheap, and out of business leaving their customers high and dry. I know the post was about the size but a lot of agencies bought these units because of the low price tag, now according to the Access company's website the units are to be shelved when clients use up all of their current supplies. 

Access has really left a lot of agencies in a terrible predicament.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2004)

First of all, welcome to the forum.  I hope you stick around and continue to post here.

Secondly, I believe that there is now a recall out on the Access AED's but I don't remember why.  Out of business and a product recall...I wonder if they're related.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2004)

ACCESS CARDIOSYSTEMS, INC. ISSUES A WORLDWIDE RECALL OF
AUTOMATED EXTERNAL DEFIBRILLATORS (AED’S)
CONCORD – Access CardioSystems, Inc., Concord, Massachusetts, initiated a voluntary recall of all of its Automated External Defibrillators (AED’s). Additionally, for reasons beyond its control, the Company is no longer doing business.
We have identified two potential problems with certain AED’s that warrant your immediate attention:
1. Potential Failure of the Shock Delivery Circuit:
The Company is aware of a situation involving certain of its AEDs in which the device may experience a catastrophic failure of the shock delivery circuit. The Company's investigation indicates to date that this failure mode is restricted to a specific batch of one device component. To date, the company has received 11 complaints of this occurrence in devices containing the component shown to be associated with this failure mode (representing a 0.8% complaint rate within the affected units). When this potential problem occurs, it is not possible to deliver badditional defibrillation shocks.
Although the investigation of this issue is still ongoing, the Company has determined that AEDs with the following serial numbers may have this problem: 075690 – 077140.

2. Potential of the AED to Turn on Unexpectedly:
The Company is aware of a situation involving certain of its AEDs in which the “ON/OFF”
button of the device may become inoperative after the device turns on unexpectedly. The Company’s investigation indicates to date that this failure mode is related to a specific manufacturer of a specific device component. To date, the Company has received 33 complaints of this occurrence in devices containing the component (representing a 0.3% complaint rate within the affected units), none of which have involved a patient treatment. If this potential problem occurs, the device may not defibrillate.

Although the investigation of this issue is still ongoing, the Company has determined that AEDs with the following serial numbers may have this problem: 075180 – 084760.
USERS ARE ADVISED TO IMMEDIATELY DISCONTINUE USE OF AND TO
REMOVE FROM SERVICE ACCESS CARDIOSYSTEMS AED DEVICES WITH THE
ABOVE REFERENCED CATALOG AND SERIAL NUMBERS: 075690 – 077140 OR
075180 – 084760.

The Company discontinued manufacturing and marketing ALL models of its AEDs and discontinued supporting its AEDs that are currently in service. The Company cannot accept orders for new AEDs, for consumable components (specifically disposable battery packs and electrode sets) used with its AEDs, and cannot service, repair or answer technical questions for existing AEDs.

For units not affected by the recall Access Cardiosystems is no longer accepting orders for disposable parts used with our AEDs. Therefore, when your supply of disposable parts is depleted, please immediately discontinue use of and remove from service all of the Company’s AEDs that you have in your possession. Customers should consider replacing the AED’s as soon as possible. It is your responsibility to equip yourself with AEDs that meet your medical needs.

Access CardioSystems, Inc. has notified affected customers on November 3, 2004 by registered mail return receipt requested mail. All interested parties with any questions should contact the
Recall Coordinator at 1 978 405-1057.
In order to obtain the most updated information you may e-mail the Company at
recall@accesscardiosystems.com or visit the Company’s website at accesscardiosystems.com.
This recall is being conducted with the knowledge of the US Food & Drug Administration.


----------



## GFD940 (Nov 15, 2004)

Heartsine has a new AED out called the Samaritan PAD.  It looks pretty good and is designed for the layperson.  Check out the interactive demo at www.heartsine.com.  It weighs only 2 lbs. and the pads and battery come in one piece.


----------

